# Abs



## ORACLE (Jan 10, 2005)

I've had a bad back for years..auto accident, military...yadda yadda yadda.  So i've normally strayed away from doing anything that involves my lower back...until now.  So i thought since i'm doing dead lifts and such i might as well work on the ol 2 pack and try to add some more.  Anyone got a good routine to do for abdominal muscles while on gear?


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm targeting my abs mainly this cycle and got a killer diet working so far.  but i learned these and they help. i will also post a link that shows them as well.


Ab Exercises 101-- In The Gym
Incline Crunches-Use the incline bench, this is the bread and butter for developing good upper and middle abdominal. Make sure you do them slowly and controlled. I like to do sets of 25-30 on this one for the best effect supersetted with #2. 

Hanging or Incline Leg Raises-this weight training ab exercise primarily hits the lowers abdominal. This is an area of neglect with a lot of people doing ab exercises. Again, high reps tend to workwell. I do 25-30 reps supersetting with #1. 

Ab Exercises 101 - Bench Crunches
Bench crunches to strengthen your upper ab muscles. Lie on the floor with your feet on a bench and with your legs bent at an 90-degree angle. Place your hands at the side of your head, temples or pointing in front, beside your legs. Raise your head and shoulders toward your knees with a sit-up motion and simultaneously lift your pelvic region. Feel the lower and upper abs contract together. 

Flex the abs hard at the top, hold for 3 seconds, to get maximal contraction and maximal benefits. Do NOT pull on your head with your hands because you can strain your neck. Exhale when contracting and keep your pace slow in order to maintain proper form and avoid any jerking movement. This is another area that genetics help to play a big role in as well. You really need to do aerobics to get the abs visible on most people. 

*Creatine-Creatine-Creatine** HGH-HGH-HGH* 
50% Below Retail Or More!  



Ab Exercises 101- Seated Leg Tucks
Start in the normal sit-up position, back flat on ground, hands over chest or behind the neck. Knees bent at 120 degrees.. From this position, curl your body upwards with a slow, deliberate contraction. There is no heaving momentum at the bottom allowed..No bouncing! 

Abdominal Exercises 101- Bench Leg Tucks
Seated leg tucks are a good ab exercises for the lower abdominal muscles. Sit sideways on a bench and grasp the edges of the bench for support. With bent knees, raise your legs slightly and then straighten them. A good way of assuring proper balance is by leaning backwards when needed. Next, lift your knees toward your chest while keeping your lower legs pointed downwards, and flex your abs as hard as you can. For better results, keep the tension on your abdominal muscles throughout the entire movement. 3 seconds if possible.. 


Discover the SIMPLE, EASY way to the body you've always dreamed of...guaranteed! 
Replace an entire gym with one lean, mean, portable fitness machine that weighs just 3.5 pounds and travels with you wherever you go. 
Click here for fast body shaping! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*As Seen On TV* Ab Exercises Equipment..
Up To 70% Savings! 


Ab Exercises 101- More Bench Leg Tucks
Lie on a flat bench. Choose a bench that is high enough off of the floor to allow you a normal seated position. 
You will be lying such that your butt is at the edge of the bench. Legs are together and straight out. Using a smooth abdominal contraction, pull your knees towards your chest. Continue the contraction by lifting your lower body off of the bench while straightening your legs towards the ceiling. This should be done while gripping the bench above your head firmly with both hands and using your arm strength sparingly, concentrating on isolating your abdominal muscles. 

Stop for a 3 second pause at the top, lower yourself using the opposite motion as described above. For the two next reps, twist your torso in each direction while coming up so that you can activate the obilques.  

Mega Fitness - Abdominal Exercise Equipment Superstore! 

Ab Exercises 101- Cable Crunches
Use a tricep pushdown cable and comfortably kneel down facing the machine with both cables in your hands. 
The cables should now be on each side above your head. The movement consists of crunching down the weight to each individual knee by alternating the movement. The contraction should be controlled and done slowly to keep good form and maximize the work on the oblique muscles. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fat Calculator
CarbohydratesCalculator
Protein Calculator 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With hundreds & hundreds of ab exercises videos, books, and in many magazines, it's almost impossible to tell which ones are worth buying. 
You really need to do aerobics to get the abs visible on most people. I would suggest the stationary bike 3 times a week on off days or in the morning for 30 minutes at a time. This will get the metabolism elevated and get the fat burning first thing in the morning and continue for the entire day. Do not rest between sets unless really necessary. If you want to work off heavy rolls and excess fat then start very slowly and do short rep ab exercises. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please Read Disclaimer


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 10, 2005)

here is the link that shows some and more info on ab work.

http://exercise.about.com/cs/exerciseworkouts/l/aa121200b.htm


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2005)

I notice there was only one excercise that included weight.  I have always had decent to killer abs so I have learned a little about these elusive muscles.  We have been sitting up our whole lives and look what that has done for your abs.  They are just like anyother muscle.  You need to add weight to your excercises if you really want them to pop.
Kneeling rope pull downs
Machine crunches
Decline sit ups with weight
This is just my philosophy.  Most people treat abs differently than other muscles.  Do not overtrain abs.


----------

